# Google- How To Stop Heartburn Fast | Ã¢Â€ÂœHeartburn No MoreÃ¢Â€Â Teaches People How To ... - DigitalJournal.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*How To Stop Heartburn Fast | Ã¢Â€ÂœHeartburn No MoreÃ¢Â€Â Teaches People How To ...*
*DigitalJournal.com*
Heartburn No More is a newly updated book that introduces to people some proper diet plans for treating their *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*). The book is penned by Jeff Martin, a nutritionist who has over 10 years of experience in creating healthy meal *...*
How to Control Acid Reflux | Ã¢Â€ÂœCure Your HeartburnÃ¢Â€Â Helps People Reduce *...*<nobr>PR Web (press release)</nobr>

<nobr>*all 5 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

